# Horrifying Harpsichord



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Verne langdon's "the phantom of the organ/the Vampyres of the harpsichord, very eerie ! I have a few of his cd's, great stuff !!
Amazon.com: The Phantom of the Organ/Vampyre of the Harpsichord: Phantom Of The Organ: MP3 Downloads


----------

